# Understanding Rescues- Please Help



## aaron.whitney (Oct 7, 2007)

I am trying to understand rescue organizations and I can use all the help that the members of this forum are willing to offer. I have the following questions that I would like to hear your answers to. 
Why do breed specific rescues exist?
What can people expect when they contact a breed specific rescue (are they wrong in looking for a pure breed dog from a rescue)?
Do any rescue organizations differentiate between pure breed and mixed breed dogs?


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

every rescue I have ever dealt with (and I offer assistance to four rescues- two of which are non- purebred rescues) differs from the next. 
Why a specific breed rescue? Well There are folks whom BREED dogs for the right resons....they love and want to better the breed... then there are the rescues - the folks whom love the breed as much but also realize that there are too many ending up in shelters and pounds due to unforseeable-usually human- issues. 

No - no one is wrong in asking for a pure bred dog or for a mutt- it's all in the preferences..but if you DO want a PB dog, we often advocate adoption from the rescues as the demand is not meeting the sheer quantity of animals that are SO deserving of loving homes. 

Pure bred rescues often sprout by folks like you and I that have a love and affinity for a certain breed. 
Whether it be for Chinese Crested dogs, Tibetan Mastiffs , Shetland Sheepdogs or greyhounds...there are groups for each breed and for Heinz 57's as well.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Breed specific rescues exist because it's members love that particular breed and want to work to save them. I will say (and it's not done here) that it really upsets me when I see breed specific rescues get trashed on other forums calling them snobby, etc. EVERY rescue has to set parameters...no one can save everything out there that needs to be saved. It's no different than say.....a bird rescue, cat rescue, reptile rescue, puppy rescue, senior rescue, or all breed rescue that must contain it's rescue efforts to a particular state or their local community or shelter. You must set legitimate goals...or you will be overwhelmed very quickly. 

Breed specific rescues are also good because if someone out there is looking to adopt a purebred of a specific breed...their search is greatly narrowed down. They can seek out a rescue that is specializing in that particular breed. They will also be adopting from a group that knows the breed well...and can counsel them and offer them support, training and health tips related to that breed, insight on that breed's personality...and the security of knowing that rescue has the knowledge to temperment test that breed accurately as well as work on any issues. 

Yes...adopters go to breed specific rescues because for the most part...they are in love with that breed and want as purebred. Breed specific rescues do differentiate between pb and mixes...as they have chosen to specialize in pb's of a specific breed. (not that some don't take in mixes here and there) 

Many shelters are not comfortable with particular breeds as well, don't have the qualifications to assess them properly...or don't feel comfortable adopting them out to the general public (sometimes due to some issues the dog is displaying...sometimes just because) It's helpful and a relief at times...to shelters to have a knowledgeable source to turn the dog over to. Someone familiar with the breed and the knowledge to work with it accordingly and adopt it out appopriately.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

well said MyaMom!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh Thanks Kate...I was hoping I made sense...lol.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Breed specific rescues are great because the people involved KNOW the breed, can evaluate dogs and potential homes and make the right matches. They know any potential issues with their breed (Shepherds may try herding kids, Jack Russells need alot of exercise to minimize distruction, etc.).

People contacting a breed-specific rescue can expect to get in-depth information about that breed. They can expect to be questioned on why they want THAT breed and they may be told they are NOT right for that breed.

Some rescues work only with pure breds or very high mixes - some have less restrictions. It all depends on that rescue.


----------

